# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 28 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد ظ¢ظ¨ فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش 

#الصدي

#شداد يتجة للتمديد لمجلس سوداكال.. وغياب مفاجئ لامير كمال. 
#سوداكال ينقل التدريبات  لمعسكر الجيش... والاقامة لفندق المخابرات للهروب من الجماهير. 
#تخلف عدد كبير من لاعبي المريخ في مران الأمس. 
#الهلال يفلت من هزيمة محققة أمام الوادي.
#استاد المريخ يحتاج لبعض الإصلاحات الطفيفة لاستقبال تدريبات المريخ.
#سوداكال يتمسك بانس... مواجهات تنذر بالخطر في نادي المريخ.
#مجلس أهلي الخرطوم : الشرطة تخوفت من تسلل جماهير المريخ وسط اللاعبين فتعاملت معنا بقسوة.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... المقامة المريخية.. (دنيا المحبة).

#الاحمر الوهاج

#سوداكال يشعل الفتنة.في (وطن) الجمال. 
#مناوي وحركة العدل والمساواة يتبران من بلطجة ادم...والمريخ يواجه هلال الساحل.
#عوض رمرم. التغير في المريخ سيكون شاملا  وبارادة الجماهير
#الاحمر يفتح ملف سيمبا التنزاني غدا.
توماس يرفض العودة للعمل في المريخ.
#حال استمر شداد في التدخلات السافرة.... معتز الشاعر : سندعو لإجتماع طارئ.
#أشاد بالنيجيري توني.. الهادي آدم : مباراة الأهلي منحت الاحمر دفعة معنوية ولازالت الاخطاء التقليدية قائمة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”..رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني يستعين بـ”خطوة مؤجلة” تجاه نادي المريخ 

  كمال شداد


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” من مصادر عليا باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.
كشفت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، عن أنّ رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني، كمال شداد، يعتزم تمديد عمر مجلس آدم عبد الله سوداكال، كخطوة  إسعافية.



ووفق  ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ كمال شداد، أوضح لمقربين منه، اتّجاهه للتمديد  لمجلس المريخ لستة أشهر، حال فشل قيام الجمعية العمومية المحدّد لها في  أبريل وفق خارطة الفيفا.
وتأتي الخطوة في أعقاب غموضٍ إداري يعيشه نادي المريخ، وسط مطالباتٍ جماهيرية برحيل آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن الرئاسة.
والأربعاء، عزل اتحاد الجماهير بنادي المريخ آدم سوداكال عن رئاسة  النادي، وأعلن شرعية اللجنة التنفيذية بمجلسه والتي يقودها محمد موسى  الكندو، علي أسد، علي أبشر، وهيثم الرشيد.



ويتولى آدم عبد الله سوداكال رئاسة نادي المريخ منذ أكتوبر 2017، بعد فوزه بالتزكية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مواجهات تنذر بالخطر في نادي المريخ..إليكم التفاصيل 

  نادي المريخ ـ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق شهود عيان لـ”باج نيوز”.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ نادي المريخ يشهد مواجهاتٍ بين  الجماهير ومجموعة متفلّتة اقتحمت الدار على نحوٍ مفاجئ قبل لحظاتٍ.



وقالت المصادر، إنّ مجموعة وصلت إلى دار النادي، تحمل كمياتٍ من السكاكين دون سابق إنذار.
وفي وقتٍ سابق، اقتحمت مجموعة مجهولة المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ  بالخرطوم، وطالبت الجماهير بالخروج، قبل أنّ يتطوّر الأمر ليتمّ الاحتواء.
ويعيش نادي المريخ وضعًا إداريًا غامضًا في أعقاب تمسّك آدم عبد الله سوداكال بالرئاسة وسط مطالباتٍ جماهيرية بالرحيل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						تعادل مخيّب للهلال أمام حي الوادي نيالا 

  الهلال السوداني


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعدما انتهى الشوط الأوّل بالتعادل السلبي.
اكتفى الهلال الخرطوم متصدّر الدوري الممتاز، بتعادلٍ مخيّب للآمال  أمام نظيره حي الوادي نيالا بهدفٍ لكلٍ، ضمن منافسات المرحلة الثانية عشر،  السبت.



وسجّل حي الوادي نيالا في الدقيقة الـ”74â€³، عن طريق لوكا، قبل أنّ يدرك محمد عبد الرحمن التعادل في الدقيقة الـ”90â€³.
ووصل الهلال إلى النقطة الـ”25â€³، فيما حاز حي الوادي على النقطة الـ”19â€³



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الحاج ابوسوط: الجماهير اسقطت سوداكال من حساباتها
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال رئيس  رابطة المريخ الحاج ابوسوط انه ولاول مرة في تاريخ المريخ تجتمع كافة  التنظيمات ..والياب وتحالف واهل امدرمان على قلب رجل واحد ويقفون ضد شخص  واحد وهو ادم سوداكال واضاف: حتى نهاية فترة سوداكال لم يحصل على وضعيته  كرئيس لنادي المريخ معترف به من المؤسسات الدولية والمحلية وان الاتحاد حتى  نهاية فترة المجلس لم يعترف به باعتبار انه محاصر بالطعون وطالب سوداكال  بالخروج بكرامته قبل ان يخرج مستقيلا ومجبورا على هذه الاستقالة لان  الجماهير قالت كلمتها ورفضت استمراره على سدة الحكم بنادي المريخ ولم اجد  يوما من الايام في تاريخ الرياضة ان اجتمعت كل الامة الرياضية على قلب رجل  واحد من اجل ازاحة شخص محدد الا في حالة سوداكال وهي ظاهرة نادرة الحدوث  وقال اننا في مجتمع المريخ نطالب الاخوة باختيار قائمة موحدة تجد القبول من  جميع ابناء المريخ داخل وخارج السودان واضاف :الجماهير اسقطت سوداكال من  حساباتها ولن تستطيع قوة في الارض ان تفرضه على ابناء المريخ مهما كانت  درجة الحماية من شداد او اي سلطة اخري وعليه ان يحترم رغبة ابناء المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يقفز للوصافة بالفوز على حي العرب


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


حقق  الخرطوم الوطني فوزا جديدا، في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، السبت، على  حساب حي العرب بورتسودان (1/0)، في استاد حليم/شداد، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع  الـ13.



وأحرز هدف الخرطوم الوطني، مدافعه الدولي مصطفى كرشوم، في الشوط الأول.

ورفع الخرطوم رصيده إلى 22 نقطة، ليقفز إلى المركز الثاني مؤقتا، بينما تجمد حي العرب عند 17 نقطة.

وسجل حي العرب اعتراضا عقب نهاية المباراة، على وقوف عضو الجهاز الفني بالخرطوم الوطني، عادل عبد العزيز، في المنطقة الفنية.

وهو  ما يعد - بحسب الاعتراض - مخالفة للوائح الاتحاد السوداني، التي تمنع غير  حاملي الرخصة (أ) الإفريقية أو السودانية، من الوقوف في هذه المنطقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمريخ رجال يسدوا عين الشمس. المريخ فخور بيكم. 



قروب الجار لاعمار الدار ،النفرة الثانية ،الملعب ،التراك ،ماكينة التحلية ،الإضاءة.


دكتور جار النبي ابراهيم












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في  السلك 
بابكر سلك



شي مؤسف

*أوصل ان المريخاب المريخ لمرحلة لا يرضونها هم أنفسهم للمريخ

 *المشكلة بحسب الإعلان عنها هي سوداكال
 *وسوداكال كمشكلة نعرف جميعا أنه أتى على أكتاف إشكالات
 *تلك الإشكالات هي زوغانات رموز المريخ عن قيادة الفريق والترشح عبر الإنتخابات
 *تلك الزوغانات كإشكالات شكلت مشكلة سوداكال كمشكلة
 *كانت لها هي نفسها مشكلات شكلتها
 *تلك المشكلات تمثلت في مقولات

 *أشهر تلك المقولات كانت

 *البجي بعد جمال مجنون
 *هذه العبارة فسرها الناس تفسيرين
 *التفسير الأول كان
 *إن جمال ارتفع بمعدل الصرف
 *ولن يستطيع من يتقلد المنصب بعده تبعات صرف بمستوى ذلك العطاء
 *والتفسير التاني كان

 *البجي بعد جمال مجنون نسبة للديون

 *وأياً كان من التفسيرين صحيح
 *أحجم رموز المريخ عن المغامرة
 *هذا الإحجام كان مشكلة
 *تلك المشكلة أتت بسوداكال المشكلة لرئاسة المريخ على طبق من أريحية وبالتزكية
 *ومنذ توليه مقاليد الأمور
 *بدأت الحرب الداخلية وانشأت الفصائل المسلحة

 *دفع تمن ذلك المريخ وحده عدم استقرار وتشتت وانقسامات وعداوات بين الجماهير لم تكن معروفة من قبل

 *وظهرت بوضوح مؤسف الكيانات التي توالي شخصيات أكتر من موالاتها للكيان
 *فظهرت الصوفية المريخية التي تطيع الشيخ أكتر من السعي لفهم الدين نفسه
 *اختفت والله
 *وظهرت وحات شيخي
 *وضرب سوداكال كمشكلة بجذوره في أرض المريخ مستفيداً من تلك الخلافات
 *ونمت المشكلة

 *بعضها شتل من الشجرة الأم المشكلة شتلات

 *جاء النظام الأساسي 2019

 *تمت محاربته
 *تارة لأنه ما نافع ووضع لصالح ناس وضد ناس
 *وتارة لأن الجمعية التي أجازته كانت باطلة ومزورة
 *والغريبة من اعترض بسبب بطلان الجمعية
 *نسى أنه معترض وبشدة من قبل سنة من تاريخ الجمعية

 *وقتها ظهر رأي عاقل

 *نادى بقبول النظام والدعوة للجمعية الإنتخابية
 *تمت معارضة هذا الرأي بشدة
 *واستمر سوداكال
 *وجاءت جمعية عشرين عشرين
 *تتجذر المشكلة وتتجدد الإشكالات
 *ثم جاء قرار لجنة الإنتخابات المنتخبة بموجب 2019 في 2020

 *ذلك القرار القاضي بإنهاء أمد المجلس وإعلان لجنة تسيير أو تطبيع

 *تم رفض القرار مسبقاً لأن الاعتراف به هو اعتراف بظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©

 *ليس إلا
 *وكانت الطامة الكبرى بيانات أعضاء اللجنة الذين تم تعيينهم التي قالوا فيها إنهم لم يُستشاروا والغريبة بعضهم طلب تعيين شخصيات بالاسم معه
 *ديل ذاتهم نكروهوا حطب
 *ثم جاءت لجنة عامر
 *ثم الفيفا

 *ثم اعتراف الفيفا بنظام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©

 *واقتراح بعض التعديلات عليه
 *بشرط طرح تلك التعديلات على الجمعية
 *وإجازتها من الجمعية

 *ويحكم تلك الجمعية 2019 المنكور

 *ثم قالت الفيفا ما بعرف للمريخ غير رئيس شرعي اسمو آدم

 *ويجب أن يستلم بعده رئيس منتخب

 *وخارطة طريق

 *الآن اجتمع الناس على القانون

 *بمن فيهم من كان يلتف على القانون

 *وقالوا بعملوا بموجب 2019 النكروهوا قبل كده

 *وإتباع القانون في حد ذاتو محمدة

 *لكن

 *ما حدث بالأمس بعد مباراة الأهلي شي مؤسف

 *ولملمة الناس عشان يمشوا المعسكر ويعملوا مشكلات

 *برضو مشكلة

 *وحقو الناس

 *لا تشتاق ولا تحزن ولا تندم

 *تشوف سبيل القانون الذي يقضي على المشكلة ويأتي بالحلول عبر ديمقراطية نبيلة وجميلة

 *أيها الناس

 *تمت ترقية المريخي الحبيب حسام ناصر إلى رتبة الرائد

 *ألف مبروك للمريخ قبل حسام

 *أيها الناس

 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم

 *أها

 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم

 *أها يا والينا

 *جنيهنا العومتوهو في البرد ده علينا

 *مرق ولا حتل يا والينا؟؟؟؟


سلك كهربا


ننساك كيف والكلب قال حسام بقى رائد يا إخوانا

 وإلى لقاء.


سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺸﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ






ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ : ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ



ﺷﻜﺎ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻣﺘﺨﺼﺺ ﻭﺷﺪﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺒﻘﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻴﺘﺎ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺃﺳﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ .. ﻳﺸﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﻦ ﻗﺎﺑﻠﻴﺔ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺒﻼﺩﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺔ ﺑﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺃﺣﻤﺎﻝ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻛﺘﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺣﻤﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻣﺘﺨﺼﺺ .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
المريخ والفرسان فوز مقترن بأرقام مخيفة




â–،  في كرة القدم تعتبر المحصّلة النهائية لأية مباراة هى الأمر الأهم خلال التسعين دقيقة هذا إن كانت تلك المباريات تنتمي إلى النظام (الإقصائي) بمعنى (تسعين دقيقة) والسلام وينظر الجميع إلى المباراة التالية.

â–،  ولكن عندما تكون المباراة (دورية) وتعتبر بمثابة النواة لتصحيح الوضع الفني بإحدى الأندية عقب تلقيها لهزّة قوية كالسقوط أمام فيتا كلوب فإن الأمر يجب أن يخضع إلى (لغة الأرقام) والرصد والتحليل وليس الإحتفال بالنقاط الثلاث وتحقيق الفوز دون التمعّن في الجوانب السلبية العديدة.

â–،  حصيلة المريخ أمام الأهلي الخرطوم كانت تحقيق الفوز بهدفين نظيفين (نقطة سطر جديد).

â–،  المواجهة المذكورة شهدت عدداً من الأرقام السلبية للأحمر أمام فريق يحتل المركز (الثاني عشر) ولم يحقق سوى (ثلاثة) إنتصارات من أصل (11) مباراة اداها قبل مواجهة المريخ ومع ذلك جاءت أرقام الأحمر ضد الأهلي في الجوانب الهجومية ضعيفة للغاية.

â–،  وهو ضعف مخيف جداً لفريق يحاول أن ينهض من كبوة فيتا كلوب ويسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز على فريق منتظم كسيمبا التنزاني لحفظ ماء الوجه في المقام الأول وليس السعي للتأهّل إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

â–،  أقدم التونسي النابي المدير الفني للمريخ على تغيير الخط الخلفي بالكامل بإستثناء الظهير الأيمن (عبد الرحمن كرنقو) حيث أشرك في حراسة المرمى الحارس (أحمد عبد العظيم) وفي قلبي الدفاع كل من (حمزة داؤود – المحترف النيجيري أديلي) وأحمد طبنجة كظهير أيسر.

â–،  وعدم قبول المريخ للأهداف لا يعني تميّز الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم ولا رباعي خط الدفاع لأن الأهلي الخرطوم قدّم تجربة (ضعيفة) للمريخ من النواحي الهجومية فالفريق لم يسدد سوى أربع تسديدات خلال التسعين دقيقة وجميعها كان خارج الخشبات الثلاث.

â–،  أول تسديدة كانت من عمر المصري من ضربة ثابتة في الدقيقة (51)، والكرة الثانية كانت من رأسية لم يوفّق خط الدفاع ولا الحارس في فرض الرقابة على عمر المصري المتقدّم من خلف وكان ذلك في الدقيقة (55).

â–،  الكرة الثالثة كانت في الدقيقة (87) بعد أن أخطأ الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم في تقدير الخروج للكرة العرضية لتسقط أمام علي الفاضل والذي سددها بدوره في القائم، أما الكرة الأخيرة فكانت تسديدة لمتوكل آدم من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة (91).

â–،  بالأرقام لم يهدد الأهلي الخرطوم مرمى المريخ ومع ذلك ارتكب لاعبو الخط الخلفي خطأين فادحين أحدهما من الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم.

â–،  في المقابل كانت النقطة الإيجابية هى الثبات الكبير الذي ظهر به النيجيري أديلي مع إمتلاكه ميزة دفاعية مهمة للغاية وهى إستخلاص الكرات العالية بالرأس والتي نجح فيها خلال أكثر من مرّة ومن المؤسف أن لايكون أديلي مضافاً بالكشف الإفريقي.

â–،  أما في النواحي الهجومية فحدّث ولا حرج لم يسدد المريخ سوى (ثلاث) كرات بين الخشبات الثلاث منها هدفي تيري وكرنقو والثالثة أهدرها عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن في الدقيقة (82) بعد إنفراده بمرمى الأهلي الخرطوم من تمريرة السماني.

â–،  خارج الخشبات الثلاث سدد المريخ (ثلاث كرات) فقط عن طريق النيجيري طوني في الدقيقة (31)، والتاج يعقوب الذي أرسلها إلى إستاد المريخ في الدقيقة (43)، وكرنقو في الدقيقة (51) وجميعها تسديدات طائشة.

â–،  خلال تسعين دقيقة لم ينجح لاعبي المريخ في تمرير أكثر من (سبعة) تمريرات متواصلة وحدث ذلك من الدقيقة (الرابعة) وحتى الدقيقة (الرابعة والثانية 40) بعد أن مرر لاعبو المريخ (سبع) تمريرات متواصلة.

â–،  وما عدا ذلك كانت الكرات تقطع عقب تمرير خمس تمريرات أو أربع والسبب الأساسي في عدم القدرة على الإحتفاظ بالكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة هو غياب (اللعب بدون كرة) وضعف الحركة والإنتشار في وسط الملعب.

â–،  تقوقعت معظم ألعاب الفريقين في وسط الملعب والدليل أن كلاهما حصل على ركنيتين فقط بواقع ركنية في كل شوط وهو إن دل إنما يدل على ضعف هجومي كبير للفريقين خصوصاً المريخ الطامح إلى إستعادة توازنه الإفريقي.

â–،  تغييرات النابي نشّطت الجانب الهجومي في الأحمر نوعاً ما بعد دخول السماني ووجدي وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن والتكت وعزّام حيث لعب السماني ووجدي بإيجابية كبيرة في الثلث الهجومي الاخير بعد دخولهما في شوط اللعب الثاني.

â–،  هناك بطء كبير جداً في منطقة مناورة المريخ وعدم القدرة على الإنتشار والإحتفاظ بالكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة كما أن ألعاب المريخ باتت مكشوفة للغاية دون تجدد أو تنوّع في الطلعات الهجومية.

â–،  بهذه الرتابة سيعاني المريخ أمام هلال الساحل أحد فرق الممتاز التي تمتلك السرعة في منطقة المناورة أما مواجهة سيمبا بهذا الأداء فهو أمر لا يخرج من نتيجة واحدة وهى (تكرار كبوة فيتا كلوب).

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: مريخ واحد في الملعب و(مريخان) في أجنحة الكندو وسوداكال








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مامون أبوشيبة

التجميد ونهاية المريخ عملاق السودان

* نكرر اشادتنا بثورة جماهير المريخ تحت مكون اتحاد جماهير المريخ لتحرير ناديها من قبضة ديكتاتور الاتحاد الطاغية وعميله المخرب والمدمر..
* لقد وصل الاستهزاء بكيان المريخ والتدمير والتخريب والطغيان حداً لم يعد السكوت ممكناً أمامه.. واندلاع الثورة الجماهيرية شيء طبيعي..
* كل أنظمة الطغيان والديكتاتورية في العالم انتهت وسقطت بثورات جماهيرية ألقت بها في مزابل التاريخ.. 
* ثورة جماهير المريخ حتى الآن حريصة على مسايرة قانون الطاغية.. ولكن إذا تمادى طغيان الديكتاتور وعميله في التسلط على كيان المريخ بالفوضى وتغييب القانون، فلا نستبعد أن تتحول الثورة الجماهيرية في المريخ للمواجهة بالمثل بالفوضى وتغييب القانون..
* قلنا إن ثورة اتحاد جماهير المريخ حتى الآن لم تخرج عن القانون.. بترك القرارات تصدر من المكتب التنفيذي للنادي الذي يتواجد فيه أعضاء المجلس المنتهية فترته محمد موسى الكندو وعلي مصطفى أسد وخالد أحمد المصطفى وهيثم محمد الرشيد..
* وقد أعلن أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي الانحياز الكلي لاتحاد الجماهير والسير في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي وضعها الفيفا رغم ظلم هذه الخارطة من قبل الفيفا المغيب تماماً عن حقيقة ما يحدث في المريخ من قبل الطاغية وعميله..
* وبسكوت وصمت مؤسف وجبان من قبل اللجنة المكلفة في الاتحاد لإدارة أزمة المريخ.. بقيادة الرجل الضعيف المحسوب على المريخ المدعو عامر وزمرته من المراوغين والمخادعين لكيان المريخ من عملاء الديكتاتور.
* خارطة الطريق التي فرضوها على النادي بعد خداعهم للفيفا عبر مخططات ومؤامرات الطاغية وزمرة المراوغين والمخادعين.. قررت الجماهير أن يتم تنفيذها عبر المكتب التنفيذي.. وقد بدأ التنفيذ بالفعل بفتح باب اكتساب وتجديد العضوية بدار النادي.. وبعدها (بعد 45 يوم) يتم الإعلان عن قيام جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي الذي أعيدت صياغته عبر لجنة الفريق منصور.. وبمشاركة كل الأعضاء الجدد والقدامى دون حجر على أحد.. وبعدها يتم الإعلان عن الجمعية الانتخابية..
* البعض في المريخ رفضوا فكرة التعامل مع المكتب التنفيذي ومجموعة الكندو.. وطالبوا بأن تكون الثورة ضد كل المجلس المنتهية ولايته قبل خمسة شهور وبشقيه المتناحرين..
* شخصياً لا أرى غضاضة في التعامل مع مجموعة الكندو طالما أنهم يقفون ضد مجموعة المخرب سوداكال، وانحازوا لتيار الجماهير وقرروا تنفيذ كل مطالب اتحاد الجماهير من خلال وضعيتهم كأعضاء في المجلس المفروض بواسطة الطاغية.. وهم في الأصل اشخاص عاديين لا يطمعون في مناصب قيادية ومن قبل كانوا قد قدموا دعوة لتكوين لجنة تطبيع بقيادة القنصل حازم مصطفى ومجموعة من الأقطاب..
* عدم التعامل مع مجموعة الكندو كمكتب تنفيذي.. والسعي لاقتلاع كل المجلس بالقوة سيعني تلقائياً تجميد نادي المريخ وابعاده من كافة المنافسات والسماح للاعبيه بفسخ عقوداتهم والتعاقد مع أندية أخرى وبالتالي سيفقد الفريق كل لاعبيه الحاليين.. 
* قرار التجميد ومسح المريخ من خارطة الكرة السودانية ليكون الهلال هو القمة الوحيدة في السودان هو غاية المنتهى لأعداء المريخ والديكتاتور الطاغية.. وقد كتبت مئات المرات في هذا الجانب..
* أعلم إن هناك من يرحبون بالتجميد بمبدأ (نريح ونستريح) لأنهم كرهوا أن يشجعوا فريقاً مضطهداً وممرمطاً بالهزائم.. ويتعرض للذل والهوان بصورة لم تحدث لأي نادي في العالم من قبل.
* المشكلة إن قرار التجميد إذا صدر لن يتم رفعه إلا بشرط عودة سوداكال للإدارة ليكمل خارطة الطريق.. وهذا الشرط لن يجد القبول من الجماهير ولو انطبقت السماء على الأرض.. أو حتى إذا سالت الدماء.. مما يعني إن التجميد سيستمر طويلاً وسيكون فريق الكرة خارج الدرجة الممتازة ومن دون لاعبين..
* تجميد المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية هو الهدف الذي خططت له أمانة الخراب بحزب المؤتمر الوطني البائد التي كان يسيطر عليها مشجعون هلالاب متزمتون، وهي التي أتت بالاتحاد الأزرق الحالي الذي تدار لجانه اللئيمة بواسطة غلاة مشجعي الهلال والأكثر تزمتاً وحقداً وكراهية للمريخ من هلالاب أمانة الفساد والخراب البائدة.. حسبنا الله فيهم جميعاً..
* اعتقد إن التجميد بات وشيكاً لأن اتحاد الطاغوت لن يتعامل مع مجموعة الكندو وأسد.. مما يعني حدوث الصدام والاشتباكات والتفلتات الجماهيرية التي حتماً ستقود للتجميد.. 

زمن إضافي

* بحمد الله تجاوز المريخ مباراة الأهلي أمس رغم الظروف العصيبة والخلافات الإدارية الطاحنة.. التي جعلت اللاعبين محتارين حول الجهة التي يتعاملون معها.. 
* الأداء العام للمريخ أمس جاء متوسطاً.. فلا زالت أخطاء التمرير المخجلة مستمرة، بجانب سهولة قطع الكرة من لاعبي الوسط وأيضاً ضعف التسديد بالقدم والرأس عدا تسديدة كرنقو التي أثمرت الهدف الثاني.. أما الهدف الأول جاء بخطأ من الجيلي حارس الأهلي عندما أعاد له  تيري الكرة ميتة بالرأس فحولها الحارس بتركيز ضعيف بيده للمرمى..
* خط الوسط تعبان شديد ولا ينقل الكرة للهجوم بالسرعة المطلوبة وأغلب الكرات التي تصل الهجوم تأتي من الارسال الطويل.. وحقيقة لقد ترك التش فراغاً مهولاً صعب تعويضه.. وعزام لا يتم اشراكه كأساسي.. 
* كل الضعف في الأداء سببه تدني اللياقة البدنية  واللاعبين معذورين بالطبع لغياب المعد البدني المحترف لفترة طويلة..
* أفضل اللاعبين أمس ثنائي قلب الدفاع النجيري اديلي وحمزة.. وحقيقة الشخص الذي لم يضمن النيجيري في الكشف الأفريقي وأضاف طيفور المصاب أصاب المريخ في مقتل..
* توني ودارين جيدان ولكنهما لم يصلا للجاهزية البدنية حتى الآن.. وهؤلاء المحترفين ينبغي الصبر عليهم حتى يستعيدان الفورمة وينسجمان مع بقية اللاعبين..
* اقترح في مباراة سيمبا أن يلعب تمبش الأعسر في الطرف الأيسر بتركيز على الجانب الدفاعي.. لأن بيبو وطبنجة قدراتهما الدفاعية متواضعة ولا يجيدان استخدام الرأس.. علماً إن لاعبي سيمبا يتميزون بقوة الأجسام والسرعة والمهارة والحماس المخيف وقد شاهدناهم كيف يتلاعبون بدفاع الأهلي بطل أفريقيا..   
* يبدو إن المريخ سيفقد جهود أمير كمال الذي احتد مع الجماهير دفاعاً عن مدير الكرة الشاب أنس.. وتحوطاً على الجهاز الفني تجهيز بديل لأمير في مباراة سيمبا ليلعب بجوار حمزة..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



+++++++++
ودالشريف
....................

** استعاد المريخ بعض أراضيه عصر أمس في مباراته أمام الأهلي العاصمي  وانتصر بهدفين حلوين لسيف تيري وكرنقو.. وشهدنا تبادل ممتاز للكرة وتمرير واستلام جيد في أغلب الفترات وادي المحترف النيجيري وحمزة داؤد بتميز في وسط الدفاع وان كانت هنالك أخطاء سهلت لهجوم الاهلي الوصول لمرمى أحمد عبدالعظيم أكثر من مرة خاصة في الشوط الثاني وضاعت فرص الاهلي بسؤ التهديف وسؤ التركيز.. ولاحظنا أن المدرب النابي دفع بثلاث محترفين اجانب واحد في الدفاع واخر على الجهة اليسرى والمهاجم الجمايكي واتاح الفرصة لعزام وادخله في آخر ربع ساعة... وأطاح الغربال الصغير والذي دخل بديلا للجزولي أطاح بفرصة سهلة قرب نهاية المباراة.. وغاب المحترف اليوغندي سعيدي وأيضا غاب أمير كمال وتنبش وشارك التكت لخمسة دقائق  

** كان رائعا أن يتجاوز نجوم المريخ الحالة النفسية التي إصابتهم بعد الهزيمة القاسية أمام فيتا كلوب وينتصروا على الاهلي العنيد ونتوقع أداء أفضل في المباراة المقبلة  أمام هلال الساحل 

** الأحداث التي صحبت مباراة المريخ والاهلي أمس مؤسفة جدا والاهلي معه الف حق إذا هدد بالانسحاب من الدوري الممتاز ونتسأل ما دخل الاهلي بمشاكل المريخ حتى يتعرض لاعبيه وسكرتيره عوض الجزار لتلك البهدلة ونتسأل أيضا هل أخطأت الشرطة 

** محاولة الاعتداء على الأخ أنس مدير الكرة بالمريخ عقب مباراة امسز من بعض جماهير المريخ يجد منا الشجب والادانه ويعد تصرف غير مسئول 

** د كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام التقى بعدد من ممثلي جماهير المريخ ودار نقاش طويل حول استمرار مجلس المريخ وأوضح شداد أن سوداكال هو الرئيس الشرعي للمريخ بأمر الاتحاد الدولي فيفا وأنهم كاتحاد وطني يأتمرون بأمر الفيفا ولن يعترفوا بأي قرارت للمريخ تصدر من أي جهة خلاف مجلس سوداكال ولم يتحدث رئيس الاتحاد العام عن خلافات مجلس المريخ وانه منقسم إلى جناحين فقط تركز حديثه في شرعية سوداكال.. واتصل وفي وجود ممثلي جماهير المريخ بسوداكال عبر الهاتف ووجهه بفتح باب العضوية بالنادي فورا ودون أي قيود وبالطريقة المعروفة اعتبارا من أمس ومن يريد أن يستخرج العضوية إلكترونيا فهو حر وشدد رئيس الاتحاد على السيد سوداكال ضرورة تنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي أقرها فيفا بعقد جمعية النظام الأساسي وعقد جمعية لقيام الانتخابات  

** ما نرجوه من جماهير المريخ التدافع للحصول العضوية وهي الطريق الوحيد للتخلص من سوداكال وشلته إذا لم تصل الانتفاضة الجماهيرية الحالية إلى حل. 

** نكرر ونشدد العضوية العضوية يا من تحبون المريخ 

** في مباراة المريخ أمام الأهلي أمس لم يظهر كابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا رئيس القطاع الرياضي المعين من اتحاد جماهير المريخ ولم يظهر حاتم محمد المعين كمدير كرة. 

** ممثلو جماهير المريخ اظنهم اقتنعوا بما قاله كمال شداد والغريبة أن السادة اعضاء الوفد  صمتو صمت القبور ولم يتحدث سوى عماد ابوطيف وكان حديثه حول العضوية 

** إرسال مجموعة محددة من جماهير المريخ للقاء كمال شداد دليل قاطع على وعي جماهير المريخ 

** ادعي بعض اعداء الاتحاد العام أن خلافا قد وقع بين كمال شداد وحسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بسبب السفر إلى المغرب للمشاركة في انتخابات الاتحاد الأفريقي التي تجري في الأسبوع الأخير من مارس المقبل وادعي المهرجون من الكتاب أن شداد ابعد برقو من الوفد المسافر وما نرجو تأكيده هنا أن حسن برقو يتواجد في العاصمة التشادية منذ فترة وان الاتفاق قد تم بالإجماع على اختيار نصرالدين حميدتي وحسن ابوجبل لمرافقة رئيس الاتحاد الى المغرب  ولم ولن يحدث أي خلاف بين شداد وبرقو والذي ان اراد السفر لما سافر حميدتي وغير حميدتي وبرقو يستعد للاهم.. يستعد لقيادة بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلى ساتومي لأن مباراة ساتومي هي المحطة قبل الأخيرة لوصول منتخبنا لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية 

** الذي يسعون للوقيعة بين شداد وبرقو سيرهقون أنفسهم كثيرا 

** الأسواق مزدحمة والناس تتواجد في بيوت الأفراح والأتراح وكروونا كادت أن تتلاشى من الخرطوم والحمد لله وقرَار مرتقب بفتح صالات الأفراح. فلماذا لا تفتح أبواب ملاعبنا أمام الجماهير من  عشاق كرة القدم  

** انتصارات المريخ والهلال على اهلي الخرطوم وتوتي ومريخ الفاشر والشرطة القضارف وغيرهم طبيعي جدا وعادي جدا.. انتصارات المريخ والهلال نريدها على الاهلي القاهري ومازمبي والترجي وسمبا والزمالك وفيتا كلوب وصن داونز 

** ايه يعني  لو احرز المريخ أو الهلال بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. ما حاجة عادية وكل سنة واحد منهم بحرز البطولة.... السؤال كيف يفوز الأحمر أو الأزرق ببطولة أفريقية 

** غايتو المريخ أفضل من الهلال شوية.. احرز بطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية وفاز ببطولة سيكافا ثلاث مرات وعاد  بكاسات من دول الخليج والنادي السوداني الوحيد اسمه موجود في السجل الذهبي للاتحاد الدولي والاتحاد الأفريقي 

** عيب والله ان يكون السودان مؤسس الاتحاد الأفريقي خارج قائمة الترشيحات في الانتخابات المقبلة للاتحاد الأفريقي المقامة في المغرب... حتى في اللجان المساعدة لا يوجد مرشح سوداني 

** فريق الخرطوم الوطني عاد لسكة الانتصارات والأمل تألق في المباريات الأخيرة وحي الوادي كاسح كسح شديد 

** شباب بلوزداد الجزائري ليس سهلا والهلال لو عاد بالتعادل ما بطال معاه 

** المريخ والهلال يلعبان في يوم واحد... بدوري المجموعات هو الجمعة المقبلة.. المريخ يلعب باستاد الهلال.. والهلال يلعب في الجزائر.. بس التوقيت ما واحد 

** أمس قمت بزيارة لاستاد المريخ واسعدني أن العمل شارف على النهاية وقريبا ينتقل الأحمر  إلى ملعبه.. وتبقى المحافظة على الملعب هي الأهم.. وتحية لكل من ضحى بوقته وماله وجهده من اجل المريخ وملعب يشبه المريخ... ويا سوداكال اوعو تجو في افتتاح الملعب بعد تأهيله لأنكم ما عملت فيهو اي حاجة 

** لم نشهد اي نشاط رياضي للأستاذ آدم الضي وزير الشباب والرياضة الجديد.. يعني ممكن يزور استاد المريخ واستاد الهلال ويتفقد مجمع شئون الرياضة بالخرطوم ظ¢.. وطبعا تم تعيينه بموازنات سياسية 

** الظروف لم تمكني من مشاهدة حوار  تلفزيون السودان مع الأخ موسى الكندو لذلك لن اعلق عليه 

** أسعار السلع المختلفة وصلت حد اللا معقول 

** في هدؤ رحل عن دنيانا الفانية شاعرنا الكبير مبارك بشير الذي تغني له محمد وردي بأغنية يانسمة وانشودة عرس الفداء. (لك يا أرض البطولات وميراث الحضارات) وتغني له محمد الأمين بأغنية. عويناتك ترع لولي وبحار ياقوت... رحمه الله 

** بالله يا طير قبل ما تشرب تمر على بيت صغير 

** آخر دبوس 

**  خوف ورعب من الكاردينال وهو لم يقرر بعد خوض انتخابات الهلال.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• ميسي يقود برشلونة لعبور فخ إشبيلية.. وهويسكا يهدر فرصة الهروب من قاع الليجا
• خيتافي يكتسح فالنسيا بثلاثية .. وأوساسونا يُسقِط ألافيس ويدفعه نحو منطقة الخطر
• مانشستر سيتي ينجو من فخ وست هام.. وأستون فيلا يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب ليدز
• فيرونا يعرقل يوفنتوس في صراع لقب الدوري الايطالي.. ولاتسيو يسقط أمام بولونيا بثنائية
• بايرن يستعيد انتصاراته بخماسية في كولن .. ولايبزيج يعود من بعيد ويقهر مونشنجلادباخ
• سان جيرمان يدك ديجون برباعية.. وميتز يحقق فوزا قاتلا على بوردو بالدوري الفرنسي
• ثنائية مصطفى محمد تقود جالطة سراي للانفراد بصدارة الدوري التركي
• السعودية: الباطن يقهر ظروفه ويكتسح الوحدة.. والفيصلي يقهر أهلي جدة بهدف الصيعري
• وفاق سطيف يستعيد الصدارة.. وشبيبة القبائل يقهر مولودية الجزائر في عقر داره
• تقرير تنزاني: الموزمبيقي ميكيسوني نجم سيمبا على رادار الأهلي المصري وبلوزداد
• فيليز يهزم أرخنتينوس بثنائية في كأس رابطة الدوري الأرجنتيني
• دعوة لمنتخب "جنوب السودان" للمشاركة في كأس العرب 2021 بدولة قطر
• كومان: إبقاء جريزمان على الدكة أتى بثماره .. سيميوني: أثق كثيرا في فريقي
• جوارديولا: كنا محظوظين أمام وست هام .. بيولي: مواجهة روما حاسمة 
• لاوتارو: برشلونة صفحة من الماضي.. وسأجدد لإنتر.. لا يوجد مهاجم بنفس قوة لوكاكو
• بيكيه: لازالت فرصنا في الفوز بالليجا موجودة، رغم حدوث العديد من الأشياء السيئة
• كاسانو: أداء يوفنتوس أسوأ مع رونالدو.. كان مشروعا خاطئا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات




* شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر (-- : --) صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا 15:00  beIN 7  المجموعة B


* الوداد - المغرب (-- : --) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا 18:00  beIN 7  المجموعة C


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) فولهام 14:00  beIN 5  الذهاب (2-1)


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) آرسنال 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


* توتنهام (-- : --) بيرنلي 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


* تشيلسي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 18:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0)


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) ليفربول 21:15  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) بلد الوليد 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


* قاديش (-- : --) ريال بيتيس 17:15  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-1)


* غرناطة (-- : --) إلتشي 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-0)


* فياريال (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) أتلانتا 13:30  beIN 4  الذهاب (3-1)


* كروتوني (-- : --) كالياري 16:00  beIN 12  الذهاب (2-4)


* أودينيزي (-- : --) فيورنتينا 16:00  beIN 5  الذهاب (2-3)


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) جنوى 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-0)


* نابولي (-- : --) بينفينتو 19:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-1)


* روما (-- : --) ميلان 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (3-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) هوفنهايم 14:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (3-1)


* ماينز (-- : --) أوجسبورج 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-3)


* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) فرايبورغ 19:00  SKY 1  الذهاب (4-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* موناكو (-- : --) ستاد بريست 14:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-1)


* أنجيه (-- : --) لانس 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (3-1)


* لوريان (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 16:00  beIN 10  الذهاب (0-2)


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) نانت 16:00  beIN 12  الذهاب (1-2)


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) مونبلييه 16:00  beIN 8  الذهاب (4-0)


* ليل (-- : --) ستراسبورج 18:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (3-0)


* مارسيليا (-- : --) ليون 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* الرائد (-- : --) العين 15:00  KSA 2  الذهاب (0-1)


* ضمك (-- : --) الشباب 15:00  KSA 3  الذهاب (1-2)


* القادسية (-- : --) الاتحاد 17:15  KSA 4  الذهاب (0-1)


* الفتح (-- : --) الهلال 17:20  KSA 1  الذهاب (0-3)


* النصر (-- : --) أبها 19:30  KSA 2  الذهاب (1-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الهلال (1 : 1) حي الوادي نيالا
* حي العرب (0 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (25) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (22) الخرطوم (22) الامل (21) الأهلي مروي (20)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مانشستر سيتي (2 : 1) وست هام يونايتد
* وست بروميتش (1 : 0) برايتون
* ليدز يونايتد (0 : 1) أستون فيلا
* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 1) وولفرهامبتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (62) مانشستر يونايتد (49) ليستر سيتي (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (43)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* إيبار (1 : 1) هويسكا
* إشبيلية (0 : 2) برشلونة
* ألافيس (0 : 1) أوساسونا
* خيتافي (3 : 0) فالنسيا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (50) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سبيزيا (2 : 2) بارما
* بولونيا (2 : 0) لاتسيو
* فيرونا (1 : 1) يوفنتوس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (53) ميلان (49) يوفنتوس (46) روما (44) أتلانتا (43)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23

* بايرن ميونيخ (5 : 1) كولن
* فولفسبورج (2 : 0) هيرتا برلين
* شتوتجارت (5 : 1) شالكه
* بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 0) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* لايبزيج (3 : 2) مونشنغلادباخ
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (52) لايبزيج (50) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (42) دورتموند (39)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27

* بوردو (1 : 2) ميتز
* ديجون (0 : 4) باريس سان جيرمان
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (58) سان جيرمان (57) ليون (55) موناكو (52) ميتز (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21

* الباطن (3 : 0) الوحدة
* الاتفاق (0 : 3) التعاون
* الفيصلي (2 : 1) الأهلي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (41) الهلال (36) الاهلي (35) الاتحاد (32) التعاون (31)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في  دوري أبطال أفريقيا بتوقيت القلعة الحمراء مشاهدة ممتعة نتمناها لكم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يعد بتقنين العضوية و"مدير كرة" ألماني للفريق

  أكَّد رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" أن إجراءات العضوية ستنطلق في  العاشرة من صباح اليوم الأحد بدار النادي بأمدرمان، مشيراً لدى لقاءه  المطول مساء أمس بأعضاء قروب "أحفاد شاخور" بأن العضوية ستكون إلكترونية  متعهداً بمعالجة وتقنين أمر العضوية التي تم اكتسابها في الأيام الماضية  عبر الجناح الآخر من المجلس عبر الحضور لدار النادي وإبراز الايصال واستلام  إيصال الكتروني بدلاً عنه.

 وبحسب "المجموعة التي قابلت سوداكال"، فإن رئيس نادي المريخ أكَّد أن  الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي ستنعقد يوم "ظ¢ظ¨ مارس" فيما ستكون  الجمعية العمومية الإنتخابية في أبريل.

 وطمأن "آدم" الوفد الذي زاره بمكتبه على سير المعالجات بشأن فريق الكرة  منوهاً أن المُعد البدني الألماني "توماس مويير" ومدرب الحراس التونسي  "الفطناسي" خضعا لفحص كورونا تمهيداً للحضور إلى السودان.

 وفجر "سوداكال" مفاجأة مدوية حينما كشف للوفد عن إتجاهه لتعيين مدير كرة ألماني الجنسية للفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق



جعفـــر سليمـــان 

لا تراجع .. ولا مهادنة يا إتحاد الجماهير! 


وجد إتحاد جماهير المريخ ، تأيدات واسعة من كل أطياف المريخ، وقد مثل هذا الإتحاد ملتقى جماهيري لطالما حلم به كل عاشق لهذا النادي، بعد أن كانت الكيانات تتجاذب الأزمات بالنادي، وتوسع من دائرة الخلافات، وهو ما أحدث إنشاقات عديدة، كان نتيجتها أن إستولى شخص مثل سوداكال على مقاليد الأمور بالنادي. 
هذا الإتحاد يجب أن يكون هو صوت المريخ القوي الآن، ولا يجب أن تموت فكرته، لأن موتها يعني طوفان يبتلع المريخ، ويودي به إلى مهالك النسيان، وسيتذكر حينها جمهور الزعيم أن هناك كيان عشقوه كان إسمه المريخ.
وهذا الإتحاد ستحاول عدة قوى ماكرة تدميره، إما بمعسول الحديث وصرفهم عن الفكرة الأولى القائمة على تحرير المريخ من قبضة شداد وسوداكال، وبشتى السبل المتاح منها وغير المتاح، وإدخاله إلى إنعاش الإتفاقات ومحاولات التركيع. 
ولا نستبعد أبدا أن تحدث إستمالات هنا وهناك، سيما للعناصر الأبرز في هذا التكوين الجماهيري الثوري، فهو الآن يمثل كل أحلام واشواق جماهير المريخ، بعد أن إندمجت كل الكيانات التشجيعية في بوتقته واحده، وصارت تتكلم بكل بصوت واحد، وتتحرك بجسد واحد. 
وربما يكون أبرز محاولة لإستمالة الإتحاد القوي وتشكيك الناس حول نواياه، هو تبني الجناج المنشق من المجلس الفاشل،  بقيادة الكندو وأسد كل ما يأتي من قبل إتحاد الجماهير، رافعين شعارات الزهد والإنضمام إلى حملة كنس آثار سوداكال البائسة. 
جمهور المريخ  .. لا يفرق بين جناح سوداكال ولا جناح الكندو .. فهم جميعا تسببوا في الواقع المؤلم الذي يعيشه النادي الآن، ولا يمكن في لحظة من اللحظات قبول أي واحد من تكوين المجلس الذي دمر كل شيء في المريخ مهما كانت المبررات، ويجب أن يتحمل الجميع المسؤولية.! 
الآن كل الكيانات التشجيعة تقريباً تحت لواء واحد .. بهدف واحد .. لا ثاني له .. وهو نظافة البيت المريخي وكنسه من كل ما دنس داره الرحيبة بأراجيف وأباطيل دون فرز لهذا دون ذاك، ولا يوجد نشاذ الآن بين جمهور المريخ.! 
ألتراس .. اولمبيوس مونس .. يعتبر من الكيانات التشجيعة المتمردة والتي كانت قد دعمت سوداكال ومجلسه في البدايات، وأعتبروا هذا المجلس، وهذا الهوان هو هدفهم المنشود، المرتكز على فكرة واحده وهي الديمقراطية. 
وصراحة فقد شارك هذا الكيان التشجيعي، في ترسيخ أقدام مجلس التحالف وفي كل فتراته، وكان لهم دور واضح في تمدد جماعة التحالف، بدعمهم المتواصل، بعيدا عن كل الكيانات التشجيعية الأخرى التي ما آمنت يوما بفكرة التحالف القائمة اصلا على إتفاق ضد شخص واحد أو شخصين بالأحرى ، هما جمال الوالي ومزمل أبوالقاسم, وهذه حقيقة التحالف الواضحة التي لا تحتاج إلى توضيح. 
إنضم كيان .. مونس لإتحاد جماهير المريخ، وهي خطوة تحسب لهم بكل تأكيد، ونرى أنه قد آن الآوان لأن يكونوا في صف واحد مع كل الكيانات التشجيعة الأخرى، في القضايا المصيرية للنادي، على أن يواصلوا تفردهم التشجيعي الذي لا خلاف حوله مطلقا. 
كل الكيانات التشجيعة الآن على قلب رجل واحد، وقد وحدهم ما آل إليه مصير المريخ تحت سطوة سوداكال، المستمدة من تسلط دكتور شداد، وفي هذا خير وفير للزعيم، ونأمل أن يكون بداية تحول في فهم الجمهور لدوره الحقيقي تجاه النادي، فليس مجرد التشجيع خلال المباريات يعني الإنتماء. 
لإتحاد الجماهير أهداف لا حياد عنها مطلقا، وإن حادوا فعلى المريخ السلام، فهذه الفرصة الأخيرة لإنقاذ المريخ، والإنطلاق به مجدداً في ساحات أرحب بدلا عن الممرات الضيقة التي وضعها فيها سوداكال الفاشل وجوقته المستفيده منه. 
في نقاط
مرة ثانية نخاطب الأخ عامر عبد الرحمن نائب رئيس الإتحاد ، ولا زال عشمنا فيه كبير. 
يجب مخاطبة الفيفا بالواقع الماثل الآن، ورمي طوبة شداد نهائيا، لأن الملف الذي يحمله الآن هو بمثابة مسؤولية كبيرة تقع على عاتقه. 
طرد أنس نصرالدين طبيعي ومنطقي لأنه وعمر محمد عبد الله يمثلان الفشل الذي يمشي على قدمين.! 
لم يعرفا طريق الإنضباط يوما، فسادت الفوضى بين اللاعبين، وهما أكثر الناس معرفة بهذه الفوضى. 
وإن كان هناك لاعب ..أو لاعبين وفي مقدمتهم الكابتن أمير كمال لا يرون المريخ بدون أنس هذا فعليهم أيضا حمل حقائبهم مودعين ولا أسفاً عليهم. 
هم يلعبون للمريخ وليس لأجل أشخاص، وإن خلطوا هذا بذاك فلا حاجة لنا برؤيتهم مرة أخرى بالأحمر والأصفر.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الـهــلال يراقب قمة "دار السلام" بين بلوزداد وصن داونز

  تتجه أنظار جماهير الهلال وجهازه الفني في الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم إلى  الملعب الوطني بالعاصمة التنزانية "دار السلام" الذي سيكون مسرحاً لقمة  مواجهات المجموعة الثانية بدوري أبطال إفريقيا والذي تم نقله من الجزائر  إلى تنزانيا على خلفية رفض السلطات الصحّية الجزائرية السماح للفريق الجنوب  إفريقي بالدخول للبلاد بسبب "فيروس كورونا المتحور" بجنوب إفريقيا.

 "صن داونز" يدخل لقاء اليوم وهو في صدارة المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط جمعها  بالفوز في الجولة الأولى على "الهلال السوداني" بهدفين نظيفين، فيما حصد  "شباب بلوزداد" نقطة ثمينة في الجولة الأولى ذاتها من ملعب "مازيمبي  بالكنغو".

 وينتظر أن يحرص الطاقم الفني لـ"الهلال" على مشاهدة المباراة لرصد كل  صغيرة وكبيرة في فريق "شباب بلوزداد" الذي يلتقيه الأزرق الجمعة المقبل  بالجزائر لحساب الجولة الثالثة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجم الكرة السودانية التش يعلن خطبته من اسماء حامدين
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اعلن نجم  الكرة السودانية والمنتخب والمريخ احمد حامد التش عن خطبته من الحسناء  اسماء حامدين اسماعيل وفور اعلان الخبر تدافع المهنئين من الرياضيين وكافة  ابناء السودان وتمنوا للاعب احمد التش بسعادة في حياته المقبلة بعد ان ملأ  السمع والبصر في كرة القدم ويجدر ذكره ان التش يجري هذه الايام تدريبات  التأهيل بعد تعافيه من اصابته في مباراة المريخ امام بطل الكنجو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Al Merreikh SC






النادي يدشن نظام العضوية الإلكترونية



دشن نادي المريخ اليوم الأحد الموافق 28-2-2021 العمل بنظام العضوية الإلكترونية وإنطلقت عملية التجديد والإكتساب لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم وسيستمر العمل يومياً لإكتساب وتجديد العضوية، وكان النظام قد دشن بتجديد عضوية رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال وتجئ الخطوة تنفيذاً لخارطة الطريق المقترحة من قبل الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" والتي أمن عليها النادي وماضي في تنفيذها.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سوداكال يجري تعديلات..تعرّف على مدير الكرة الجديد بالمريخ 

   


 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز 
تحويل في مناصب لعدد من الموظفين بحسب المصادر.  
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ رئيس المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال، أجرى تغييرات حول فريق الكرة خلال الساعات الماضية.



ووفقًا للمعلومات، فإنّ سوداكال أمنّ على تولي الألماني توماس مويير منصب دائرة الكرة، بجانب عمله معدًا بدنيًا.
وأمنّ سوداكال على شغل مدير السابق، أنس نصر الدين، في منصب إداري معاون لمدير الكرة.
وسيتولى جدو ـ وهو شخصية مقرّبة من سوداكال ـ مهمة ملف التدريبات المالية داخل الفريق بشكلٍ رسمي.
ويعيش نادي المريخ وضعًا إداريًا غامضًا بعد مطالباتٍ جماهيرية بمغادرة آدم عبد الله سوداكال الرئاسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اجتماع طارئ في الهلال و”3â€³ خيارات للمدرب الجديد

  زوان






الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لجنة التطبيع منقسمة، فترى مجموعة إقالة فورية قبل رحلة الجزائر، فيما تطالب الأخرى باتّخاذ الخطوة عقب مواجهة الجزائر.
علم”باج نيوز”، أنّ لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال، دعت إلى اجتماعٍ، الأحد، لبحث ملف الجهاز الفني.




وقالت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ اتّجاهًا برز بإقالة الصربي زوران والتعاقد مع مدربٍ عربيّ جديد في الساعات المقبلة.
ووفق ذات المصادر، فإنّ الهلال بات وضع ثلاثة خيارات وانحصرت بين مدربٍ تونسي ومصري وجزائري.
وتجئ خطوة إقالة المدرب الصربي زوران على خلفية تراجع النتائج في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، والدوري السوداني الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يعد بتقنين العضوية و"مدير كرة" ألماني للفريق



  أكَّد رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" أن إجراءات العضوية ستنطلق في  العاشرة من صباح اليوم الأحد بدار النادي بأمدرمان، مشيراً لدى لقاءه  المطول مساء أمس بأعضاء قروب "أحفاد شاخور" بأن العضوية ستكون إلكترونية  متعهداً بمعالجة وتقنين أمر العضوية التي تم اكتسابها في الأيام الماضية  عبر الجناح الآخر من المجلس عبر الحضور لدار النادي وإبراز الايصال واستلام  إيصال الكتروني بدلاً عنه.

 وبحسب "المجموعة التي قابلت سوداكال"، فإن رئيس نادي المريخ أكَّد أن  الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي ستنعقد يوم "28¨ مارس" فيما ستكون  الجمعية العمومية الإنتخابية في أبريل.

 وطمأن "آدم" الوفد الذي زاره بمكتبه على سير المعالجات بشأن فريق الكرة  منوهاً أن المُعد البدني الألماني "توماس مويير" ومدرب الحراس التونسي  "الفطناسي" خضعا لفحص كورونا تمهيداً للحضور إلى السودان.

 وفجر "سوداكال" مفاجأة مدوية حينما كشف للوفد عن إتجاهه لتعيين مدير كرة ألماني الجنسية للفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهـدي الشريف




قـــــــلع بلا بنــــج

 ثارت جماهير المريخ بعنف عقب الهزيمة الأليمة التي نالها الأحمر من خصمه المتواضع فيتا كلوب، على الأبطال الأفريقية، حيث بلغت أربعة أهداف تحدث كل هدف عن ضعف وهوان ينتاب الفريق الكبير.

×× الرأي عندي هو، أن الثورة كانت منطقية وموضوعية ، بل تأخرت طويلا، مما جعل الوضع المائل بالنادي الأحمر يزداد سوءا لينهار ويدق الدلجة، وتقوم الثورة العنيف الاندفاعية التي نعايشها حتى اللحظة والحين.

×× الجماهير هي صاحبة الحق المطلق والصريح فيما يخص الأندية الجماهيرية مثل المريخ، ولكن لا بد أن تتبع هذه الجماهير الأسس والسبل التي تجعلها تحقق ما تريده وتتمناه.

×× حسب متابعتنا لثورة الجماهير الحمراء الأخيرة نرى فيها نوعا من عدم العمل المؤسس والمرسوم بطريقة واضحة المعالم والأهداف، لأن المريخ رغم أنه ملكا لهذه الجماهير، 

×× ولكنه قبل ذلك يصبح هو ناد كبير ومؤسسة رياضية تخضع لضوابط وقوانين، وتحكمه لوائح ومؤسسات محلية ودولية، لا يمكن تخطيها أبدا أبدا.

×× اسم الجماهير أو جعله مظلة فهذا أمر جميل وجيد، وهذا يعني أن الكل أتى من هذه الصفة ، وحقا أن كلمة جمهور هي تشمل كل من ينتمي للمريخ،فرؤساء المريخ وأقطابه ولاعبيه ومدربيه وإعلامييه، كلهم تشملهم هذه المفردة بكل تأكيد ويقين.

×× لكن مثل هذه التحركات الغاضبة تحتاج لقيادة إدارية ذات فكر وحكمة وفطنة، تستطيع توجيه هذه الطاقات لعمل ناضج ومرسوم ومعروف منتاه ومبتغاه.

×× أس المشاكل بالمريخ تتمثل في الجانب الإداري، وهذه حقيقة لا يتناطح عليها عنزان، ومن ثم أتت المشاكل تترا، وعلاج الجانب الإداري لن يحل بهكذا رجالة ، ولكنه يحتاج لتخطيط سليم مدعوما بنفس وغضب الجمهور الوفي الذي يغضبه إذلال ناديه ويفرحه كل جميل يلصق بالزعيم.

×× تمنيت لو أنه انبرى نفر من أقطاب المريخ وكباره، أمثال ود الياس ومحمد الشيخ مدني وعصام الحاج، وغيرهم، وتقدموا الصفوف، ووضعوا طريقا واضحا لتسلك تلك الجماهير الملحوقة والمغلوب على أمرها.

×× كان بإمكان قادة الزعيم قيادة الجمهور للاعتصام بمباني الاتحاد العام، أو إستاد المريخ والنادي أو المكتب التنفيذي، ومن بعد التكفل بإطعامهم وشرابهم وعلاجهم، 

×× وتقديم كلما يحتاجه الاعتصام، لأن معظم هذه الجماهير لا تستطيع أن تقوم بهذه الأشياء، فأين أقطاب المريخ من هذه الثورة.

×× وكان بإمكان أقطاب النادي كتابة مذكرة مفصلة ترسم وتضع حلا واضحا للاتحاد وعلى رأسه شداد، حتى لا يترك الأمر للجدال والصراخ، فمثل هذه الشئون تحتاج بشدة لضبطها بدقة وحصر.

×× وحتى كلمة اتحاد التي أضيفت لا أراها موضوعية، فالاتحاد يعني بصراحة أن هناك وحدات أو جهات قد اتفقت أو اتحدت على حد أدنى أو أعلى على أمر وشأن ما، ولكن جمهور المريخ هو وحدة واحدة، لا تحتاج لمن يتحد معها لينقذ ناديها.

×× كان الأوفق والأجود، أن يطلق عليها وثبة الجماهير أو غضبة الجماهير أو نهضة الجماهير ، وغيرها من اللافتات ذات المعنى الوقتي الذي يمكنه جمع كل الجهود والطاقات.

×× وأكبر خطأ وقعت فيه الجماهير هو، أنها قبلت بأن يكون أسد والكندو وخالد وهيثم، معهم فهولاء يتحملون معظم الضرر الذي حدث، ولو كان رأي الجمهور هو الاستعانة بهم لمرحلة معينة يبقى خطأ كبيرا وعظيما، فلا بد ان يتحملوا جميعا هذه المآسي التي ضربت النادي والفريق.

×× خلاصة القول هو، لا بد لجماهير المريخ أن تتعامل مع هذا الظرف برؤية ثاقبة ونافذة بلا تهور، مهما كان من أمر وعبط، ويجب كذلك أن تظهر قيادة من الأقطاب وأصحاب الأموال لتبني هذه الطاقات وتوجيهها.

$ ذهبيـــــــــــــــات $

×× نقول أن التروي واستخدام الحكمة والخطة بجانب الدعم الجماهيري هو المخرج الآمن للمريخ من غفوته الإدارية.

×× إذا لم يعترف شداد بأن للمريخ مشكلة عويصة فلن ينصلح الحال ولن يتبدل ركوب شداد لرأسه هو الذي يزيد طين المريخ بللا ولكاكة.

×× مشكلة المريخ الأساس تتمثل في غياب قيادة إدارية تتبنى مثل هذه الشئون وترعاه وتسوقها لبر الأمان.

×× كل ما بقوم به الكندو وأسد لا يعدو كونه انتقام شخصي منهم تجاه سوداكال، الذي لفظهم كما لفظه شعب المريخ هو ذاته.

×× حتى قررت الجماهير طرد فلان أو علان وتعبين أي كائن من كان فلن ينفذ إلا عن طريق سوداكال.

×× أخطاء أقطاب وكبار المريخ كانت يوم أن ترشح سوداكال لوحده دون منافس وهو غياهب السجون لو لم يجد سوداكال البلد خلا لما فاز وأصبح شوكة حوت.

×× نناشد بالحكمة والتعامل المدعوم بالموضوعية والمنطقية، حتى لا تنفلت الأمور ونغلب عنها.

×× قديما يقال العنف يولد العنف والفوضى تولد الفوضى وهذا ما لا نتنماه ولا البلد تتحمله.

×× حل الأزمة الحمراء بيد الاتحاد العام، وغب الاتحاد العام في يد شداد كما قال الدكتور محمد جلال.

×× الحمد لله عصر الأمس حقق الفريق الفوز بهدفين على الأهلي الخرطوم.

×× ويبقى التباطؤ والتلكؤ والتمرير الخطأ شيمة اللاعبين، والأجانب أقل من الوطنين.

$ الذهبية الأخيرة $

×× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، بالحكمة والفطنة والدفع الجماهيري والقيادة الرشيدة تحل مشاكل المريخ.، حتى لا يكون قلع بلا بنج.








*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*شباب بلوزداد يخسر في ارضه (تنزانيا) بخمسة اهداف مقابل هدف من صن دوانز 
== طلع اكعب مننا ==

*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*صن داونز  الجنوب إفريقي يدكّ حصون شباب بلوزداد الجزائري

ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية التي تضم الهلال السوداني ومازيمبي الكنغولي من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.

حقق صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي فوزًا ساحقًا، الأحد، على نظيره شباب  بلوزداد الجزائري بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت لحساب  المرحلة الثانية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
أحرز أهداف صن داونز ثيمبا زواني”5â€³، بيتر شالوليلي”48â€³، ثيمبا  زواني”55â€³، وليبوهانغ مابوي”75â€³، وكريمت”89â€³، فيما سجّل لشباب بلوزداد  اللاعب أمير سعيود في الدقيقة الـ”44â€³.  
وحاز ممثل جنوب إفريقيا في البطولة الإفريقية على النقطة الـسادسة، فيما توقف ممثل الجزائر في نقطةٍ وحيدةٍ.


*

----------

